# What kind of bread for brisket sammies?



## 357mag (Dec 18, 2010)

I am getting ready to do a brisket for some old friends on New Years Eve and I thought I would put out some bread for those who would like to make sammies. What kind of bread do you recommend for the sammies?

I don't want something as mundane as hamburger rolls. I want something that will hold up to a good amount of finishing sauce on the bread.


----------



## meatinc (Dec 18, 2010)

Sourdough holds up really well and is a great offset taste to some sharp cheddar that you could use to top that meat.  It also soaks up a ton of juice!


----------



## 357mag (Dec 18, 2010)

I like the sourdough idea. What about ciabatta? Would that be a good choice also?


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 18, 2010)

Get a good onion roll and use some smoked cheese on it or bake some sourdough onion cheese rolls that will rock that sammie


----------



## fourthwind (Dec 19, 2010)

Any nice crusty dinner roll works in my opinion.  It's simply a vessel for what's inside.  Brisket, smoked cheddar, and some Garlic mayo is tough to beat!


----------



## bassman (Dec 19, 2010)

I use the fresh baked hoagie rolls from Albertson's deli (or any bakery).


----------



## flyweed (Dec 19, 2010)

somebody above hit the nail on the head..Ciabatta rolls/buns are a harder, denser bread   that do not get soggy and flimsy when putting juicy meat on them...they hold up well..and taste great.

my recommendation as well would be the Ciabatta roll


----------



## eman (Dec 19, 2010)

some good crunchy french bread w/ a side of au jus for dipping


----------



## 357mag (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok, so now I just have to narrow it down between the sourdough, the French bread (or Italian) and the ciabatta. I will definitely have some sharp cheddar and some pepper jack on hand to add to the sammies.

Thanks for all of the suggestions.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm thinking that Sourdough would be more historically accurate, if that matters at all.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 20, 2010)

Simple White(Mrs.Baird's in Texas), with Onion,Dill Pickle and a little sauce


----------



## alelover (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm with flyweed. Ciabatta. I use them for med/rare burgers all the time.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 23, 2010)

I like the sour dough or french bread idea


----------



## meateater (Dec 24, 2010)

Sourdough, is there any other?


----------

